# [SOLVED] Networkmanager-1.2 won't autoconnect at start

## jorgicio

As mentioned in the title, nm cannot autoconnect to a network automatically on boot, start desktop, restart the daemon or after suspend, even if any connection set as autoconnect when available. 

I'm using MATE 1.14.

Thanks.

My emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.28 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8087452 total,   1014424 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

sh bash 4.3_p46

ld GNU gold (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1 2.25.1) 1.11

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p46::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.0-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/repo/gentoo.git

    priority: -1000

bobwya

    location: /var/lib/layman/bobwya

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/bobwya/miscellaneous_ebuilds.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

bumblebee

    location: /var/lib/layman/bumblebee

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bumblebee-gentoo

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

causelay

    location: /var/lib/layman/causelay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/causes-/causelay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

devpump-gor

    location: /var/lib/layman/devpump-gor

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/DevPump/gentoo-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dotnet

    location: /var/lib/layman/dotnet

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/proj/dotnet.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gamerlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/gamerlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/proj/gamerlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hsoft

    location: /var/lib/layman/hsoft

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/hsoft/portage-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo hsoft

    priority: 50

jm-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/jm-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/Jannis234/jm-overlay.git

    masters: dotnet gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/jorgicio/jorgicio-gentoo.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

laurentb

    location: /var/lib/layman/laurentb

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/laurentb/gentoo-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

mate-jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/mate-jorgicio

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/jorgicio/mate-jorgicio.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

rindeal

    location: /var/lib/layman/rindeal

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/rindeal/gentoo-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

seeds

    location: /var/lib/layman/seeds

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/vonavi/seeds.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/DamnWidget/sublime-text.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

tlp

    location: /var/lib/layman/tlp

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dywisor/tlp-portage.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

local-crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 9999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ http://cosmos.illinois.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="es_CL.utf8"

LC_ALL="es_CL.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrenc ap avx berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdr cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dconf declarative djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gconf gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk gtkstyle highlight ibus iconv icu id3tag infinality ipv6 jack jpeg kerberos lcms libnotify libv4l lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modemmanager modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl offensive ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit postproc ppds pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline scanner sdl seccomp session sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 udev udisks unicode upower urandom usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vim vim-syntax vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 avx aes" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc multiboot" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse synaptics joystick keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_hash upstream_ip_hash upstream_keepalive upstream_least_conn userid uwsgi auth_request flv geoip gunzip gzip_static image_filter mp4 ssl stub_status" NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="smtp" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp gt68xx" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by jorgicio on Wed Aug 17, 2016 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jocker16

I have the same problem. Did you find a solution already?

Networkmanager will only connect automatically to the wired connection. Wireless connections are completely ignored for automatic connection.

The command

```

nmcli d connect wlp3s0

```

starts the connection.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I manually edited the relevant connection file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and added 'autoconnect=true' in the '[connection]' section, and now NetworkManager does connect automatically. It's a work-around rather than a solution, but at least avoids me having to connect manually every time I boot/reboot the laptop.

----------

## Jocker16

Setting autoconnect=true did not help for me. However resetting the permissions to read 

permissions=

instead of

permissions=user:My_User:;

This can be also accomplished by running nm-connection-editor as root, where you can choose the option that every user can connect to this network...

----------

## jorgicio

 *Jocker16 wrote:*   

> Setting autoconnect=true did not help for me. However resetting the permissions to read 
> 
> permissions=
> 
> instead of
> ...

 

This did the trick for me. Thank you!

----------

